
Show HN: Better GitHub profiles (replace url with your own username) - kishansagathiya
https://pullrecruit.masterinai.com/score/kishansagathiya
======
umtksa
I just see 6 non clickable cards without a title, I disabled privacy badger
and u-block and didn't see a difference. I dont understand what does that
cards mean, how can this be better than github profiles? And when I change
username with mine I just see 6 undefined cards with placeholder images and a
zero merged pull requests note.

~~~
kishansagathiya
Profiles are created based on user's open source contributions. It counts
number of pull requests merged in a project and shows those projects. That is
a very useful profile for anyone who has worked in open source.

Your (umtksa) PRs have not been merged in any project. So it doesn't show any
(tha's why its all undefined)

